# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  SHBA, do legalizojë emigrantët

## ALBA

Pesë vjet qëndrim dhe dy vjet punë me taksa të paguara për të marrë lejen e qëndrimit  

 Autori i Lajmit: Genci Çobani
Rindizen shpresat e shqiptarëve që kanë emigruar në mënyrë të paligjshme në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës. Tani, nëse një propozim i paraqitur dje në Kongresin e SHBA-së nga grupi i kongresmenëve demokratë miratohet dhe arrin të kthehet në ligj, emigrantët, ende ilegalë shqiptarë, së bashku me të gjithë emigrantët e tjerë klandestinë në “tokën e premtuar”, numri i të cilëve, sipas hartuesve të projektligjit në fjalë, arrin deri në 12 milionë vetë, mund të shpresojnë që t’i japin fund aventurës së tyre klandestine dhe të pajisen me dokumentin e shumënëdërruar “green card”. Një nga hollësitë e këtij projektligji, i cili u komentua pozitivisht nga senatori demokrat Kenedi, është se, ndryshe nga Akti i Aplikimit të Sigurtë, të Rregullt të Vizave ligjore (SOLVE), ka si qëllim legalizimin e emigrantëve të jashtëligjshëm, të cilët kanë jetuar, të paktën 5 vjet në territorin e Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës. Ndërkohë që, ky kusht është shoqëruar edhe me një tjetër, akoma dhe më të domosdoshëm, atë të mundësisë së provimit të faktit se, kategoria e sipërpërmendur e emigrantëve të paligjshëm, jo vetëm që gjatë dy viteve të fundit ka qenë e punësuar në këtë vend, por edhe ka paguar rregullisht taksat. "Pjesa më e madhe e ekonomisë së vendit tonë, sot varet nga puna e madhe dhe shumë kontribuese e emigrantëve. Shumë industri mbështeten së tepërmi në punën e emigrantëve të huaj. Këta punëtorë e pasurojnë vendin dhe përmirësojnë cilësinë e jetës sonë. Megjithatë, në ditët e sotme miliona punëtorë janë pa dokumente", u shpreh senatori demokrat Kenedi në një deklaratë të bërë në mbështetje të projektligjit të paraqitur në Kongresin e SHBA nga bashkëpartiakët e tij. Në këtë mënyrë, nëse ky projektligj miratohet, disa mijëra shqiptarë, të cilët, si shumë njerëz të kombësive të tjera, kanë jetuar në territorin e Sheteve të Bashkuara të Anmerikës, të paktën për pesë vjet, ndonëse deri më sot pa dokumente dhe leje qëndrimi, do të kenë mundësi të aplikojnë për qëndrim të përkohshëm në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, si dhe, çfarë është më e rëndësishmja edhe për viza pune.

Gjashtë vjet më parë, administrata 
e presidentit Klinton tentoi legalizimin
Në vitin 1997, një vendim i administratës së Klintonit, në atë kohë President i Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës, u duk sikur krijoi, pothuajse të njëjtën klimë shprese, si projektligji i paraqitur dje në Kongres nga grupi i kongresmenëve demokratë. Ai parashikonte, pak a shumë të njëjtat lehtësira për emigrantët e futur në territorin amerikan pa dokumente të rregullta, madje, për një farë kohe, ai funksionoi dhe një pjesë, megjithëse shumë e vogël e emigrantëve nga e gjithë bota, përfshi këtu edhe ata shqiptarë arritën të sistemoheshin në SHBA si emigrantë të rregullt. Më pas, aplikimi i tij u ndërpre dhe për mundësi të këtij lloji, për një periudhë më shumë se 6-vjeçare nuk u fol më.

Cilat janë vendet që përfitojnë më shumë nga shpërndarja e kuotave
Shqipëria, 3071 emra me fituesit
e Lotarisë Amerikane DV-2004
Një nga format më të preferuara deri më sot për të emigruar drejt Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës ka qenë dhe mbetet pa dyshim, e shumënjohura “Lotari amerikane”. E nisur shumë vite më parë në Shqipëri, si dhe në shumë vende të tjera të botës, në mënyrë të veçantë, për ato të “Botës së tretë”, ajo është kthyer tashmë në “lojën” më popullore në shumicën e këtyre vendeve, duke regjistruar në listat e aplikuesve miliona njerëz, si dhe duke thithur në vorbullën e saj pjesët më të mëdha të popullsive respektive. Rregullat e saj, tashmë janë të njohura dhe, e vetmja gjë, që normalisht pritet me ankthin e shpresës është numri dhe, padyshim emrat e fituesve. Të paktën, kështu ndodh në Shqipëri, një nga vendet me kuotën më të lartë të aplikimeve në të gjithë botën. Sivjet, sipas informacioneve zyrtare të faqes së Qendrës së Lotarive në Internet, për fazën “DV-2004”, Shqipëria është një nga vendet më të privilegjuara të Europës. Asaj i janë lënë në dispozicion të numrit të përgjithshëm të fituesve 3071 emra, duke u renditur kësisoj, e treta në listë, pas Bullgarisë me 3482 emra dhe Polonisë me 5467 të tilla. Madje, duke lënë pas edhe vende të tilla të mëdha si Rusia, për të cilën, numri i fituesve arrin deri në 2600. Shifrat në fjalë shprehin kuotën që i përket fazës “DV-2004”, fituesit e së cilës shpallen nga listat e atyre që kanë aplikuar gjatë vitit 2003, emrat e të cilëve mbërrijnë zakonisht në pjesën e dytë të vitit dhe i nënshtrohen edhe një seleksionimi të dytë, pas intervistave përkatëse që jepen në amabsadën e Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës në Tiranë.

Kuotat e vendeve europiane për Lotarinë Amerikane, DV-2004

EUROPE
ALBANIA 3,071 GEORGIA 479 NORËAY 19
ANDORRA 1 GERMANY 1,227 POLAND 5,467 
ARMENIA 836 GREECE 66 PORTUGAL 46
ARUBA 1 HUNGARY 139 MACAU 0 
AUSTRIA 64 ICELAND 17 REUNION 2
AZERBAIJAN 305 338 IRELAND ROMANIA 1,845 
BELARUS 966 ITALY 165 RUSSIA 2,600 
BELGIUM 46 KAZAKHSTAN 451 SAN MARINO 0 
BOSNIA & HERZEGOVINA 128 KYRGYZSTAN 206 SERBIA & MONTENEGRO 448 
BULGARIA 3,482 LATVIA 172 SLOVAKIA 392 
CROATIA 73 LIECHTENSTEIN 1 SLOVENIA 8 
CYPRUS 11 LITHUANIA 2,059 SPAIN 62
CZECH REPUBLIC 172 LUXEMBOURG 4 SËEDEN 82 
DENMARK 39 MACEDONIA, FORMER YUGOSLAV REP. OF 166 SËITZERLAND 183 
ESTONIA 71 MALTA 10 TAJIKISTAN 105 
FINLAND 44 MOLDOVA 574 TURKEY 2,343
FRANCE 313 MONACO 1 TURKMENISTAN 95 
FRENCH GUIANA 1 NETHERLANDS 94 UKRAINE 4,494 
FRENCH POLYNESIA 3 NETHERLANDS ANTILLES 6 UZBEKISTAN 1,819 
GUADELOUPE 5 NORTHERN IRELAND 51 



Data e Publikimit: 06/05/2004

Ballkan

----------


## DhArMa

Senator Kerry thote: 

People who have been in the United States at least five years, paid taxes and stayed out of trouble ought to be able to translate into an American citizen immediately.

----------


## bebushe

Kshu bejne premtime keta kur vjen koha qe duan vota po se sa do e ndryshojne koha do ta tregoje ....

----------


## TiLoNcE

kshu osht me cdo politikan,ishalla bohet nai gjo per shqiptaret.sidomos per shokun tim Motorrin,se plasi i shkreti

----------


## White_Angel

po po prisni se po e bojne kete gje . Kete pune kane keta sa te mbarojne zjedhjet dhe pastaj e harrojne si muhabet. Kongresi  po diskuton per heqjen e over  time ( pune me ore te zjatura) e jo me te bejne emigrantet me letra. Ketu po i heqin te gjithe nje nga nje kush ka marre deportion.


White_Angel

----------


## JoN_BoY_nYc

une e kuptoj se duhet te jesh 5 vjete ne amerike edhe te kesh punuar per dy vjetet e fundit etc por si mund te paguash taksa kur ti punon pa dokumenta?? pastaj  sic e thane edhe parafolesit eshte thjesht loje politike se ata tani e kane harruar fare ate pune...
so cuna e goca merrni donji amerikan a amerikane perburre a  gura se ska zgjidhje tjeter  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## DhArMa

ashtu po ja bejme neve ketej po martohemi me rrac tjeter, po juve andej si po veproni?

LOL

----------


## mario_kingu

mund te me thoni   si mund te marin social  sec ata qe skan dekumenta po vetem vize turistike di njeri gje

----------


## lorina

Vetem ne qofte se e ndryshon vizen ne vize Studenti.

----------


## mario_kingu

si  mund ta bej ate gje ,mund te me thosh  please

----------


## diikush

> si  mund ta bej ate gje ,mund te me thosh  please


Kontakto shkolla te ndryshme qe pranojne studenta nderkombetare, specifikisht International Students Advisor's Office, ose dicka te ngjashme me kete, dhe ata te adresojne dhe t ejapin formulare te nevojshem. Sillu mire me ta se kane ne dore shume te te ndihmojne kur je me status studenti nderkombetar  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ChuChu

Ishalla i legalizojne o Vishnu se ngelen njerezit duke marre nga 5 diploma ne fusha krejt te ndryshme vetem qe te rrine ne Amerike.    :kryqezohen:

----------


## Reina

Lool Kuqalashe... sikur po te ushqejne me zor.  :Lulja3:

----------


## ChuChu

Une kam lind me pashaporte amerikane mi, por po qaj hallnë e te tjereve   :kryqezohen:  Gjithe shqiptaret qe njof kane nja 15 vite neper kolegje vetem se s'duan te kthehen ne Shqiperi. lol.

----------


## Reina

Hajde vullnet hajde, doktorat dhe avokatet i len tek maje e themres.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mario_kingu

> Kontakto shkolla te ndryshme qe pranojne studenta nderkombetare, specifikisht International Students Advisor's Office, ose dicka te ngjashme me kete, dhe ata te adresojne dhe t ejapin formulare te nevojshem. Sillu mire me ta se kane ne dore shume te te ndihmojne kur je me status studenti nderkombetar


flm   dikushi   do e provoje njehere ate gje qe thua po su be ska gje do e mare nga prindrit  thjesht  un i dua sa me para se me duen te punoj   se pa social ketu  ske asgje me shum per driver e dua  nese dini ndonje gje e teper me thoni  flm

----------


## diikush

> ...thjesht  un i dua sa me para se me duen te punoj   se pa social ketu  ske asgje me shum per driver e dua  nese dini ndonje gje e teper me thoni  flm


se harrova, nese ke me pak se nje vit qe je futur ne Amerike per heren e fundit, natyrisht gjithmone eshte opsioni i azilit...    :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mario_kingu

> se harrova, nese ke me pak se nje vit qe je futur ne Amerike per heren e fundit, natyrisht gjithmone eshte opsioni i azilit...



hem   un ketu kam gati  7  muaj  n usa  chicago  dihet  dhe sumund te bej azil  politik se i pres nga prindrite dekumentat  te me dalin  dhe po bera azil i hape pun vetes  asgje me teper nese ty dikush fllm  per  pergjigjet  je njish  po  un me shum i desha  te filloja nje pun se srihet  ne shtepi  vetem   flm cuna dhe vajza po degjuat gje dhe dini  gje qe japin social sec vetem me vize turistike   ju lutem me thoni  se kush  ri dhe gjashte muaj pa dekumenta pfff thnx cuna vajza

----------


## White_Angel

> hem   un ketu kam gati  7  muaj  n usa  chicago  dihet  dhe sumund te bej azil  politik se i pres nga prindrite dekumentat  te me dalin  dhe po bera azil i hape pun vetes  asgje me teper nese ty dikush fllm  per  pergjigjet  je njish  po  un me shum i desha  te filloja nje pun se srihet  ne shtepi  vetem   flm cuna dhe vajza po degjuat gje dhe dini  gje qe japin social sec vetem me vize turistike   ju lutem me thoni  se kush  ri dhe gjashte muaj pa dekumenta pfff thnx cuna vajza




Nese ti Mario pret bashkim familjar nga prinderit ath duro. " I duruari i fituari" , mos i hap pune vetes me te tjera gjera. Ketu ne usa cdo dite e po rendohen punet persa i perket dokumentave. Kane njerez qe kane fituar azilin politik qe nga 1997 dhe akoma nuk ju ka ardhur green cart ( sepse sipas ligjit te fundit qe vuri Bill Clinton) vetem 10.000 nr ne vit do jepen green carts , so sa veta jane ne usa qe kane fituar green cart perfshi ketu edhe shqipetaret. Edhe bashkimet familjare qe kane qene per tre muaj tani vonojne deri ne 1 vit. Por ama mbasi te vjen aprovimi i bashkimit familjare ( qe do te vi se askush nuk eshte refuzuar) , te vjen bashke me aprovimin I-94 , dhe me pas ke te drejten e aplikimit per SS. E cila te vjen per 10 dite( biznes day.)


p.s. edhe dicka : per te gjithe ata qe kane kerkuar azil politik ne Usa dhe nuk e kane fituar nuk kane te drejten e azilit politik ne Kanada. Ky ligj eshte ven ditet e fundit ne nje bashkepunim Amerike-Canada. Te gjithe file e azilanteve qe kane kerkuar ketu azil , kalojne tek Canada , duke perfshire , emer , mbiemer, Shenjat e gishtave etj etj........
Dhe kush ka marre depertim nga usa dhe eshte akoma neper rruge , problemi qendron qe zyra e emigracionit eshte e lidhur me policine rrugore ( pra nese dikush kapet per speed limit , apo cfaredo lloj rastesie , dhe qe ben pjese tek listat e depertimit , te kete kujdes sepse e ka emrin "WARNING" )
Vetem nje jave me pare ne Mich jane kapur 4 veta , njeri madje kishte shkuar te pagonte nje gjob makine  :i ngrysur:  .





White_Angel

----------


## Hit`Em-Up

Cdo gje merr kohe por mos hum durimin ti MArio sic tha edhe white angeli.
Por ky ligji e funit per canadane terrs fare.  :i ngrysur: 
Paci fat

----------

